# Manufacturers massaging Payload figures



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am pretty sure that as Motorhomes are getting ever larger and customers want more and more gadgets, the Manufacturers are massaging the payload figures.  
They are doing this by cutting down on the Mass in ready to drive basic equipment.
Many are now quoting the basic equipment to drive with is only 20 litres of water and one full gas cylinder  
I have just been checking my handbook and with a generous payload of 670kg, it clearly states my basic equipment includes 90% of the following
Fuel (Diesel)
2 x 11kg gas cylinders 
Boiler
It also includes 
Hook up Cable 
Spare wheel (if applicable)
Tool Kit
Hab battery
75 kg for Driver

I would strongly advise anybody looking for a new or change of M/H to seriously check the published figures. Do not rely on what is printed in the handbook, (mine is inaccurate) any build certificate is likely to be more accurate, but a weighbridge is the only 100% accurate way.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Graham, I do hope this keeps to facts, and not go into the realms of fiction.

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Businesses telling porkies to the detriment of their customers?

Welol I never. 8O 

How long has this been going on?

The above is meant to be ironic. Every British subject who works for a living should have the word 'MUG' tattooed on their forehead. Ripoff Britain is getting beyond a joke.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know with our Exsis, if you go by the figures quoted in the handbook and compare with the build certificate, they do not tally up. The certificate is less!
We have visited a weighbridge a couple of times. Once just after we purchased it and were going away sort of 3/4 loaded and again loaded with everything for a long tour. Luckily the heavier figure was within the Gross weight and both axle weights.
But I could have been caught out as I purchased on the handbook figures  
Buyers beware and CHECK, BEFORE you buy :idea:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

See my post here on exactly this Hymer B644 Weights

D.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

davesport said:


> See my post here on exactly this Hymer B644 Weights
> 
> D.


Thanks Dave, your link refers mainly to extras, although I don't consider the electric step to be an extra.
What I was pointing out, is the different way they are not calculating the essential gas, and water. The reduced quantity they now quote, will obviously reduce the weight and give the impression of a higher payload.


----------

